# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Aphrodite dream's half moon yoga workbook

## Aphroditedreams

Sensory Awareness beginning exercise 1: part 1

Okay well I went out onto my porch and I didn't hear anything before I started noticing because the door was closed... It was a Saturday night when I went out there so I heard an awful lot.
Cars driving by, a motorcycle, someone running past with keys or something jingling, a sliding door closing, scraping metal, 2 different conversations, a dog barking, someone walking past through some leaves, a door opening and closing, and a radio or tv playing.

I also did this exercise again after my yoga routine while in corpse pose, this time I was able to hear quieter noises.. my dog licking himself, a video game in the other room, cars driving past, a humming in my ears... although I didn't write this one down, I might try it again tonight and record what I hear so that I remember better.  

I actually did enjoy these exercises a lot, I was able to concentrate a lot better than when I try to meditate and clear my mind. Should I move on to the next level of the auditory exercise now or keep practicing this for a bit?

----------


## Sivason

I think most students will need about a year to get the full impact of everything I am going to teach. You can move at your own pace and just keep coming back to the first lessons now and again. I would try the next step, as this first one is easy enough. I am shocked at how many teachers are wanting students to silence there mind as the  only form of meditation. I actually plan on teaching the elimination of thought as the first Advanced lesson, when some students are ready. Not only is it darn near impossible for even lifetime practioners to maintain for more than a minute (before they must supress a rouge thought) it is not taught with any initial disciple skills that would help,,, and it is not fun or vey mind expanding. Just my opinion on that type of teaching.

----------


## Aphroditedreams

Very true... I don't understand why most teachers start with that either.. 
I have had a super crazy week and haven't had a chance to do any lucid dream work except write in dream journal, but I plan to practice the sensory visualization exercises for a while before I move to the next steps. I will do them during my yoga routine and as I'm falling asleep. Thanks for your input!

----------


## Aphroditedreams

Tonight after my yoga routine I practiced exercise 2..  Touch. At first I noticed my jaw was sore and also the pressure of laying on the ground... Once I paid more attention I also felt my heartbeat, the socks on my feet, my hands were feeling some sensation as well, and lastly my stomach digesting my food. When I concentrated I was able to focus on 5 or so at a time.  Next I switched to hearing.. I was able to hear my Buddha fountain humming, the water flowing down it, cars driving by outside, my puppy pushing his head against the door... I think that's all, I tried to listen to my heartbeat or my stomach rumbling but there was too much competing noise.

----------


## Sivason

Make sure part of what you take from this, is an awareness of how your mind filters out most of your daily life. The sounds are still there, but you do not hear them, until you increase your awareness. Your socks are still there, but you do not  feel them, unless you increase your awareness. If you truely increase your over all awareness, it will make lucid dreaming much easier, as becoming lucid, takes an awareness beyond the normal level.

----------

